# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Help Needed to Identify Vendor at Marigot Market: near Spice Lady!

## milgreen2

Hi All,
My husband lost his favorite item, a handsome leather bracelet with a magnetic sterling silver "puzzle piece" clasp that I bought for him at the Marigot market a couple of years ago.  The woman who made and sold the jewlery was set up very close to the big Spice table, right across the aisle.  If I could find her name and arrange a replacement for his birthday, I would earn Major Points:).

Can anyone help?

----------


## KevinS

Marigot on St Martin?  You might have better luck posting in the St Martin forum on www.traveltalkonline.com  It is a very active forum.

----------

